# What are these wheels?



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

picked them up cheap and would like to know what they are? 
they're 14x6


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: What are these wheels? (the_hater)*


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: What are these wheels? (the_hater)*

maybe you could provide a better picture


----------



## ONLYDRiVEEURO (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: What are these wheels? (the_hater)*

from what i can see they look like BBS RC's.... but not totally sure


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: What are these wheels? (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_maybe you could provide a better picture


----------



## Uni (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like BBS to me


----------



## GeeLeye (Aug 2, 2004)

bbs rx


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (GeeLeye)*

theres no bbs markings or other marking for that matter


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

bumpity boo


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

they are not BBS, definitely not RCs (I have RCs), definitely not RXs (RXs are not concave, but the pattern is the same)
maybe some autoart replicas?


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

no markings on the back of the wheel near the bolt holes?


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

just random numbers, offset markings


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

regardless, they are sexy lookin wheels


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

i agree, but it's killin me not knowing what the hell they are


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

replicas


----------



## TornadoBurg (Jul 7, 2008)

Spun supermesh ( i know this cuz i was a honda guy) they are not sexy in any way/shape or form, your welcome.


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TornadoBurg* »_Spun supermesh ( i know this cuz i was a honda guy) they are not sexy in any way/shape or form, your welcome.



no.....you are wrong, centers are different and they are more contoured (i know this cuz i have eyeballs), and never came in that size, your welcome


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tr.:R)*









well, correct me if im wrong, but im pretty sure these are MB Motoring brand


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_hater)*


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (klcorrado05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klcorrado05* »_

this helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_hater)*

didn't nakayama make a wheel just like that , there's my contribution , now back to my popcorn .


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (klcorrado05)*

i looked for awhile on that brand, didnt find nothin, a few were close though. thanks
was told today that these were a les shwab special kind of wheel lol


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_hater)*

i think nakayama made a wheel like that a few years ago


----------



## the_hater (Jul 31, 2009)

close... i guess








MB Motoring Mesh X










_Modified by the_hater at 1:03 AM 11-1-2009_


----------

